# Summer ski gear deals 2017



## dlague (Jun 14, 2017)

The sales are starting to pop up.  June through August are some of the best pricing.

This is a pretty good price for Fischer Ranger TI 106 $299 - temped to pull the trigger.

https://www.levelninesports.com/fischer-ranger-106-ti-skis


If you see any great deals post them here unless you are interested it them your self.


----------



## dlague (Jun 14, 2017)

Also like these Head A-Star skis with 118 waist at $249.  It is through an EBay store (ASO Gear) - they often have deals that are pretty good.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-Head-A...248468?hash=item2eeff41d14:g:jiQAAOSwdsFXTKBK


----------



## Jully (Jun 14, 2017)

Level 9 has some pretty incredible discounts right now for sure. Good to keep an eye on! I'd stopped my usual rounds of online deal hunting in recent weeks. Must be time to pick it back up!


----------



## dlague (Sep 1, 2017)

Jully said:


> Level 9 has some pretty incredible discounts right now for sure. Good to keep an eye on! I'd stopped my usual rounds of online deal hunting in recent weeks. Must be time to pick it back up!



https://www.evo.com/outlet/alpine-s...01/lange-rs-130-ski-boots-2016-power-blue.jpg

this is a great deal  one size only - happens to be mine.  Thought about pulling the trigger but I got the 120 version two seasons ago.


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 1, 2017)

LL Bean has 25% off anything over 50$. If you need a jacket or pants now is the time thru Tuesday.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 2, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> LL Bean has 25% off anything over 50$. If you need a jacket or pants now is the time thru Tuesday.



If you want to wait three weeks for your order like I just did....

REI is running a good sale. Patagonia just had a great one.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SkiFanE (Sep 13, 2017)

In August I spied my 5+ year (250+ days) ski pants cleaned and ready to go north in laundry room. Duct tape on crotch and bottoms of both legs - finish worn off. Went right to the 'net to find a deal. I bought a 5 time used Arkyterx shell from a friend for $80 about 5 winters ago - didn't realize what I was buying at the time - but its the only ski coat that has ever held up with me and the woods without duct tape. Not one puncture. So searched for their ski pants. $175 for a $550 pair on Steep and Cheap .  So nice.....I'm so happy. Could use a new helmet but am all set for this winter.


----------



## Edd (Sep 13, 2017)

I did not realize Steep and Cheap was still around. I used to be on there constantly. Thanks for the reminder. My jacket is not long for this world.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 14, 2017)

My wife and I have always had good luck at the tent sales. We scored some good deals at Equipe in Rawsonville and the tent setup in the parking-lot at Stratton; both over Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 14, 2017)

Glenn said:


> My wife and I have always had good luck at the tent sales. We scored some good deals at Equipe in Rawsonville and the tent setup in the parking-lot at Stratton; both over Labor Day weekend.



1+ My local tent sale usually has a long line at opening even on a week day at 10:00 .Saw a lot of skis go in the first 20 min last year .I picked up a really nice jacket 2ys ago. Last year kids skis and boots for less than $75.00

 A "Tent Sales " thread would be a good compliment to this thread.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 21, 2017)

Edd said:


> I did not realize Steep and Cheap was still around. I used to be on there constantly. Thanks for the reminder. My jacket is not long for this world.



If your looking for a great coat that holds up well, check these guys out, have one and its great http://www.freeridesystems.com/


----------



## dlague (Sep 22, 2017)

prsboogie said:


> If your looking for a great coat that holds up well, check these guys out, have one and its great http://www.freeridesystems.com/


Pricey!  Cost more than my skis.

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 22, 2017)

Just picked up an avy airbag, an extra 20% was applied after I added it to the basket. $323 ain't too shabby

https://www.backcountry.com/ortovox...=U2VhcmNoIFJlc3VsdHM6YWlyYmFnOjE6NDphaXJiYWc=


----------



## yeggous (Oct 17, 2017)

Giveaway for Fischer Cruzar Fire skis and bindings.
http://www.***************************/topic/362-giveaway-fischer-cruzar-fire-skis/


----------



## Rushski (Oct 23, 2017)

Always second any reference to Steep and Cheap, awesome deals on anything outdoors...

Recently, have got some great deals off www.skiessentials.com both on outerwear and skis.


----------

